# My New Manuelli



## Otis 854 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just picked up this little guy.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice, what sized tank do you have him in? Any full tank shots?


----------



## Otis 854 (Nov 9, 2013)

Currently he is in a split 55, until his 150g is cycled. I will post picture once he is snug in his permanent home.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool species... with good nutrition and regular water changes resulting in optimum water parameters, it will be cool to follow upcoming photos of this guy as he grows into an impressive specimen.


----------



## d3r (Nov 9, 2013)

i will be picking one of these up myself soon. (as soon as all my red belly fry gets sold)

I personally think they're the best looking piranha, big, active and if you get an aggressive one it just adds to the fun.
his tiger stripes are still very visible. good lookin fish.


----------



## lvshiqun1992 (Nov 1, 2017)

great


----------

